# I cannot Copy photos from my SD Card to my computer!!



## raffile (Sep 10, 2011)

I have been taking a lot of photos. I have Soooooo many photos on my SD card and it WILL NOT copy to my computer. I am really scared. In fact, no computer will read it. But I can put it on my camera and it will read all the photos on there. I have tried several computers. And I still get an error... No the SD card is not locked either. 

Please help! Has anyone ever had a problem like this?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2011)

First of all, what kind of camera, what kind of card, how large, etc.  All of these details can be important when seeking technical advice.  My first suggestion:  Have you tried leaving the card in the camera and connecting it via cable to the computer to see if they will transfer that way?  What happens when you insert the card into your computer?  Do you get error messages?  What do they say?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2011)

Is the SD card's memory too large for the card reader?  For instance, if you have a huge (memory-wise) card, like 16 or 32 gig, the card reader may not be able to access all the memory if it's an older reader.


----------



## raffile (Sep 10, 2011)

This is really weird but I went through deleting some of the pictures on my camera with the SD card in and after i put the card back onto the computer it read it just fine.

I don't know why this would have anything to do with it, or if it even did have anything to do with. But for some reason it works now.

I got really scared for a second and I am sure you can imagine why.

It is just a small card 4gb. After buying the camera I could only afford so much. 

But basically It was really full and every time i put it on my computer it said the card needs to be formatted. And I thought if I did that it would delete everything. So i put i went through on my camera and deleted some that i knew I wouldn't use and tried it again and it worked.

I don't know why this would be a problem but it worked. I am just going to be really careful from now on. That could of been really bad if all the pictures were important.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## tirediron (Sep 10, 2011)

Get into the habit of downloading your images from your card to your computer frequently, and each time you do, format the card using the camera's 'Format memory card' procedure (Do NOT do it in the computer).  It's possible that one of those less than perfect images was corrupt and the computer didn't want to deal with it.  Glad it all worked out.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2011)

raffile said:


> This is really weird but I went through deleting some of the pictures on my camera with the SD card in and after i put the card back onto the computer it read it just fine.
> 
> I don't know why this would have anything to do with it, or if it even did have anything to do with. But for some reason it works now.
> 
> ...



Your card reader cannot read all the memory available on the card.  You either need to download more often, download directly from the camera, or get a new card reader.  The third option is very cheap.  I got one that will read 64 gig SD cards for $6.


----------



## KmH (Sep 11, 2011)

raffile said:


> Has anyone ever had a problem like this?


No, you're the first that that has ever happened to.  :er:

Did you know that TPF has a search feature, and that there are search engines available for utilizing the vast amount of information that is on the Internet? :thumbup:

For example: my SD card and it WILL NOT copy to my computer - Bing

History of photography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

